
Zappos is offering severance to employees who aren’t all in with Holacracy - SonicSoul
http://qz.com/370616/internal-memo-zappos-is-offering-severance-to-employees-who-arent-all-in-with-holacracy/
======
SonicSoul
I love this idea, but wondering if this will backfire with mostly the best
people (that can easily find other options) leaving

